# ترنيمة صورتى عندك (للمسيح أيقونة)



## cobcob (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة (صورتى عندك)
من شريط منتظرو الرب - كورال open arm

ترنيمة صورتى عندك 
من شريط بهديك حياتى​*​
*1- صورتي عندك صورة جميلة
رغم آني خاطىء عنيد
صورة قداسة صورة طهارة
رسمتها لي بأحلى أيد
صورة في فكرك مش في الحقيقة 
كانت حقيقة في يوم عمادي
يوم بعد يوم كترت همومي 
زادت ذنوبي شوهت لي الصورة
القرار :
رجعني تاني لشكلي الأولاني
ألبسني تاني حلتي الأولى
خليني شبهك على صورتك  ورسمك
رجعني تاني للمسيح أيقونة

2- حرت في حياتي وماشي أدور
من كل إنسان على فضيلة
لا عارف أبقى زي غيري
ولا عارف أعمل من نفسي قيمة
وناسي أدور على صورتي عندك
اكشف جمالها فيها جهادي
أعمال عظيمة من وقت أزلي
أعددتها لي مرسومة في الصورة

3- صورتي عندك مرسومة بدقة
من وقت أزلي قبل ميلادي
فيها كل تفاصيل حياتي
من يوم ميلادي حتى مماتي
أعددت لي غلبة على الخطية
على كل سقطة ما انت قارب نجاتي
أقدر أحارب كل التجارب
بسيف إيماني مرسوم لي في الصورة

4- ياللي بتقبل كاس ميه بارد
فلسين.. خمس خبزات.. سمكتين
رطل ناردين من مرأة خاطية
خد من أيدي .. ليك عندي دين
أقبل حياتي .. قلة قدراتي
ضعف مواهبي ده أنا صفر اليدين
بس بحبك من كل قلبي
ده أنت الهي ما ليش سيدين​*


----------



## totaagogo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

:big35:*بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى انا مبسوطة جدا انى لاقيت الترنيمة دى لانى بقالى حوالى سنة بدور عليها ربنا يعوضك انا بجد بشكرك اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## botros_22 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جـــــدا شكرا لتعبك
​


----------



## totty (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد ميرسى يا مرمر على الترنيمه الجميله دى

مــــــــــــــــيرسى

ربنا يعووضك ويباركك*​


----------



## gogoooo (2 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى على الترنيمة كتيير


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه يا كوبكوب 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2009)

*جاااري التحميل *
*ميرسي كوكوب *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*​


----------



## مادونا سمسم (12 أبريل 2010)

تنيمة جميلة وبحب ارنمها اوى اوىىىىىىىى بس نفسي احملها ازاى قولولىىىى


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2010)

*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as
دة لمستخدمى الانترنت اكسبلورر 
لمستخدمى الفايرفوكس 
كليك يمين + save  link as
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (13 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## enas ramzy (13 أبريل 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة والكلمات حلوة قوى


----------

